# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hồ Chí Minh thì mua vòng cao su làm bánh xe trượt cho vòng bi ở đâu vậy các anh chị ?

## tranhai88

Em tính ráp cái CNC mini chạy dây đai răng, nhưng ko biết mua chi tiết vòng nhựa lắp cho vòng bi (6 x 12 x 6 mm) để làm bánh xe trượt và bánh xe căng đai này ở đâu, anh chị nào biết chỉ giúp em với, em ở Hồ Chí Minh, và vòng nhựa này gọi là gì ? Em cảm ơn mọi người nhiều lắm !!!

----------

lehoongf

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ưu tiên mua sp có sẳn. Nếu ko mua dc thì mua cục nhựa ở tạ uyên về tiện cũng ko bao nhiêu tiền, thợ tiện làm chút xíu là một đống rồi, sang thì chơi nhôm nó đẹp mê hồn  :Smile:

----------

tranhai88

----------


## tranhai88

Loại làm sẵn thì tên gọi nó là gì vậy anh ? Kích thước đọc như thế nào để cho người ta hiểu ? Ví dụ như cái vòng bi em cần là 5 x 10 x 5 mm, rồi gắn thêm cái rãnh nhựa để làm bánh xe. Vậy thì cái vòng bi rãnh chữ V (ko biết gọi vậy đúng ko) bán sẵn ở ngoài có kích thước nhỏ như hình ko ạh ? Giá bao nhiêu ạh ? Nhờ a chỉ giúp  để em ra Tạ Uyên còn biết đường hỏi, em cảm ơn !!!

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Cái này đi tiện sẽ nhanh hơn đi tìm, em nghĩ thế
Bác nào có cao kiến vào giúp bác tranhai88 đi

----------

tranhai88

----------

